

Google encrypts data amid backlash against NSA spying - makos
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/google-encrypts-data-amid-backlash-against-nsa-spying/2013/09/06/9acc3c20-1722-11e3-a2ec-b47e45e6f8ef_print.html

======
sc2001
Best line to remember is what the ACLU guy underlined: "If the NSA wants to
get into your system, they are going to get in... Most of the people in my
community are realistic about that.". Keep your hopes low.

